# TV Cabinet Conversion.



## Foxthor (Aug 6, 2011)

Got this TV cabinet today, its solid Pine, Not sure of what to do with it yet, I have had a few ideas but if any one has got ideas let me know.

It measure 2m Length, 1.5 Height and 0.5 Depth.

The middle is 1mX1mX0.5m.

Thinking i can either keep the shelves and use them for smaller pythons with heat mats or take out the shelves and possibly house small adult Carpets. Using the middle for a Large Adult Carpet/Black Headed or Woma.


----------



## shea_and_ruby (Aug 6, 2011)

Wow that's a great unit. whenever i see these for sale now a days i never think of tvs, but rather reptiles lol.

I would be making it one masisve enclosure, leaving the bottom for storage. take the two doors on the front and stick them on the side so you have double access, and then glass/perspex the entire front. would be stunning if done well! best of luck with your project


----------



## diamond 007 (Aug 6, 2011)

Yer that unit will make a great enclosure, I'm makin our old tv unit into 1,very similar to that....Like to see when your finished...


----------



## daniel408 (Aug 7, 2011)

you really can go wrong with these units, they are awsome


----------



## Grogshla (Aug 7, 2011)

awesome!


----------



## mad_at_arms (Aug 7, 2011)

Lucky that thing wasn't any bigger!! Would have need a bigger ute. 
How much does the thing weigh? 
First thing I would think of is putting it on castors because once its fitted out it will probably weigh a tonne(if it doesn't already)
As for set up, I'd go 3 enclosures up top and keep storage area down bottom for leads powerboards etc. You may have to change things around in regards to heat and lighting so best to have easy access at first.


----------



## pharskie (Aug 7, 2011)

i was thinking one big enclosure aswell. rip out the walls for the two side compartments and keep the bottom for storage. Only diffrence to the first reply is I would be leaving the doors on the front and putting one large gul-wing style door with the same style struts you use on a utes hard cover for the tub. im not a fan of side doors as they make it pretty hard to get out a reasonable sizes snake that dosent want to leave the heat.


----------



## Foxthor (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks for the replies, It wasnt too heavy, two strong guys can lift it. 
Im tossing up between one large enclosure or 3 separate ones. But probably leaning more towards having 3 separate ones. I think having one large enclosure will be visually nicer, but i want to breed Carpet pythons so i think having a few more spaces might be the better option. What exactly is a gul-wing style door? because either way i will need to figure out a door for the center bit.


----------



## J-A-X (Aug 8, 2011)

Gullwing lifts up, not out to the side


----------



## Foxthor (Aug 9, 2011)

Do you think that the side enclosures would be big enough for a medium sized carpet python? I have removed the shelves, they measure 90cm Tall X 45Cm Wide X 50CM deep.


----------



## pharskie (Aug 10, 2011)

no. flat out no. But in saying that im in no way a fan of racks. I dont know how this would go but its one of those on the spot ideas. Could you build one large enclosure that has a removeable middle wall so as to cool your snakes seperate during the winter then introduce them back together during ther warming up section of the year. I have not breed my pair of coastals because i cant stand to seperate them. They have been together since they where about 6 months old and are both nearly 3yrs old now. My female frets when her cage mate is removed.


----------

